# What is the best job in the medical field?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

If you are interested to start your career in the medical field then here is the list of non-physician jobs for you.

14 Highest Paid Non-Physician Jobs in Healthcare


Pharmacist
Biomedical Engineer
Dieticians and Nutritionists
MRI Technicians
Physician Assistant
Physical Therapist
Radiologic Technicians
Health and Safety Specialist
Chiropractors
Registered Nurse
Nuclear Medicine Technologist
Speech-Language Pathologist
Radiation Therapist
Medical and Health Services Manager


----------



## bethoust (Nov 10, 2021)

After this lockdown period, I decided to support the medical assistance, and I became a volunteer to help in the hospital. And I ended up working because they saw that I was doing very well. And all these thanks to the courses I took more info here , i will leave the link. I honestly do not want to grow in the field because I realize that it will not be honest for those who have learned for years to become experts in the area, and here I will appear with a few months of theory and years of experience.


----------

